# Reassigning audio to other input on Yamaha HTR-6240



## Eldridge_54 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello,

I'm trying to hook up my Nintendo Wii to my AVR via components. The setup guide is as follows :

1. Connect *Component Video Cables *from *Nintendo Wii *to *AV2 *input on *Receiver*.

2. Connect *Stereo/Analog Red & White *audio cables from *Nintendo Wii *to *Audio 2 *on *Receiver*.

3. the receiver and select *AV2 *on the *Receiver Remote Control*.














4. Press the *Option *button on *Receiver Remote Control *and *Volume Trim *will appear on the front display of *Receiver*.

























5. Using *Arrow *down button on *Receiver Remote Control*, scroll down to *Audio In*.
*!!! MY PROBLEM IS HERE !!!
I don't have the option for "AUDIO IN"
My AVR is updated to Firmware K032 and Checksum 8FFD (which according to Yamaha this update should allow me to reassign like I want to...)*


























6. Press the *Enter *button on the *Receiver Remote Control *to enter *Audio In Menu*.

























7. Use *Arrow *button to the *Right *to move to *Audio 2*.





















8. Press the *Option* button to exit *Option Menu*.












9. When *AV2* is selected on the *Receiver *it will look to *Audio 2 *for the audio signal.

Any help is appreciated.

Gracias


----------

